# Topagraphy map tools



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

From what i can tell is that I'm going to have to take a class and plenty of practice before i go anywhere . Who offer classes in using the differ types of topography map tools ?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Are you talking aout going some where career wise or traveling? Are you talking about tools you can hold in your hand or software. If it's software the Mack truck of that genre is the ESRI software which can be used for everything map related. You can buy a copy of _Getting to Know ArcGIS_ off eBay for around $60 and go through the lessons. The book comes with the software on a CD. The program works for one year before expiring. Make sure you're buying a new copy with software that hasn't been used. Ask the seller to package the book in a box so the CD isn't broken.

If you want a sit down class, check with local colleges.

IF you're looking for hand tools, what are you trying to do? some things can be done with a GPS, Locke level, etc.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

a utm grid plotter for when i go to national forest , to some remote stream or creek for fly fishing , winter camping ( when i need to figure out the quickest way back to my car or to civilization ) . Tools to hold in my hand . Gps is nice to have . I've seen to many people use gps so much that they can't read a basic map . Gps doesn't tell you everything you want to know about getting to your destination . You need to be able to go around barriers (bridges that are washed out , etc ) .


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Pocket sized UTM corner ruler.

http://www.survivalresources.com/Products/Map_Tools.html


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One day at work we needed to locate some water sampling spots along a brushy shoreline while standing on the lake ice.

I didn't have GPS coordinates but we did have a smart phone with aerial images and we were able to figure out how to get to the sampling spots that I had marked on different scale aerial images.

I'm currently teaching myself ArcGIS. I bought new books Getting to Know ArcGIS for desktop versions 10.0 and 10.1. They came with a data disk and a 180 day subscription to the software. I went through the exercises in the first 560 page book 3 times and the exercises in the 700 page second book once. Now I'm trying to go through the GISTutorial for 10.1.

It's STILL hard!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> From what i can tell is that I'm going to have to take a class and plenty of practice before i go anywhere . Who offer classes in using the differ types of topography map tools ?


I don't know but I thought places like Gander Mountain gave short seminars on using GPS units?


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Rei , does offer it . The two nearest stores are two hours drive . I guess i need to find out which offer a class .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I picked up this book , I started reading it it seemed decent but I set it down and haven't finished it but the cost is small and it goes over the basics of map and compas navigation http://www.amazon.com/Wilderness-Navigation-Finding-Altimeter-Mountaineers/dp/0898869536


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You might also look for Youtubes. It's amazing what people have put into videos.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I've taught land navigation to both OCS candidates and R.O.T.C. cadets in both formal and informal instruction. 

IMHO, you can pick it up from a couple youtube videos and reading. Some of the more complex techniques,will be easier to learn with in person instruction, but even those you can figure out. We spent quite a bit of time on target location methods, which is stuff the average user won't ever need. 

I'd buy a UTM grid map of your local area, so you can visualize what the map features look like "on the ground". It goes a long ways with man made features, and understanding saddles, ridges, depressions etc. Also great to practice with contour lines, it's easier to understand the significance when you're actually staring at a cliff.

Chuck


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Apparently , the reality show that i'm watching now could use some clues on how to spot cliffs , ravines , etc on topo maps . Ultimate survival Alaska part two . Planning on using this places like Wva and plains .


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm the one guy who has never switched to any kind of a gps navigator. I still read the maps and use a compass. Been doing it for 30 -35 years and taught it to young kids when I was in the Royal Rangers at my church. Had one boy who told me the map reading skills became very useful when he entered the army.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I learned in the service. Map and compass. No batteries needed. Could still use a plotting board if needed---not much need to drop mortar rounds though.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I too, picked it up in the army, and have never owned anything but maps and compasses. I think the Silva Ranger is my favorite compass. Land navigation with a topo map and compass is something I enjoy immensely. The best other tool I use is a clear plastic "compass" sheet with the 360 degree increments to plot a course with. The small hole in the center I put a thread through, lay it on the map oriented along a grid line N & S, then just put the thread on the spot I want to travel to. Gives the azimuth accurately every time. This saves having to orient the map to North with the compass and find the azimuth by turning the compass dial. Pretty hard to do in poor weather and out in the open. Learning to count paces and measure distance accurately over varied terrain was harder to pick up than the actual map reading. Moving through the night makes this aspect of it very important. I use "chains" for my pace count (66 ft.) because I can easily translate that measure to kilometers or miles. For me, 12.5 paces is one chain. There are 20 chains in a quarter mile, 50 chains in a kilometer. I also use 2 sets of ranger beads. If I'm unsure of how far I've gone because of load bearing, hills, weather etc., I look around, try to compare what I see with what's on the topo map and use the scale of the edge on the compass body to confirm or deny my accuracy in pace counting. Confidence is essential. I've seen folks deny their compass bearing and head off because they were sure they had gotten off course so bad, the compass and map were useless. Bad idea. Managing obstacles by accurately offsetting around them is a good skill as well. I hope you guys hang in there, enjoy your time outdoors, and always know where you are and where you want to go.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll agree that night travel is the challenge. Practice is the key to it like most other good life skills. The most important thing to me is a good memory. Not just in map reading, but driving on the highway as well. If you are one that can draw a good internal map you'll find your way. Learn to remember landmarks and you'll navigate an area years later.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I cannot help you with gadgets . 

For map and compass instruction nothing beats an old Boy Scout Handbook. Used by millions of 12 year olds to learn how to read a map and use a compass. 

While in the Army I taught map and compass the same way I taught it to the boys. Never had anyone that could not learn. Had an awful lot say oh now I understand it!


----------

